# 29 gallon build



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Got a lovely 29 gallon for Christmas,and though i would make a journal here of the setup.I will be doing some tank juggling,and am in the process of trying to get the materials up needed for the scape.So,here is the plans for this one.

Stock will be Betta Mahachai.(upon moving,i will place the macrostomas in this tank,and the mahas in the 25 gallon the macs are currently in.

Filter for now is an aquaclear 20-40.Will be upgrading to a canister as soon as i can.

Plants are just some clippings from others i have around.These so far are java fern sprigs,java moss,willow hygro,sunset hygro.Will be pulling the albis out of the three and placing in the ten,then the crypt and all the other plants will go into this tank.

Substrate is Super Naturals voodoo river,by caribsea.It looks just like the eco complete,lol.Meh well it looks nice.

Hardscape,a piece of driftwood,which i need to get to sink.Pics later.


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

Sounds nice. I look forward to seeing some pictures soon.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Driftwood is anchored in the substrate pretty well,and is staying put.Its almost full,but cloudy of course.The wood makes a nice cave like area in the front.I need to find some better lights,and my other CO2 diffuser,and mix up some more DIY for this tank.It looks bare for now.Hoping someone will want some art for plants soon.Going to walmart later to take a light strip back,hopefully ill get enough money for a new bulb and possibly some other stuff for this one.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hardscape


Half full


Camera flash


You can kinda see the cave in the wood with the last pic.The light is blegh but will be upgraded as soon as i get some money.I am in serious need of more plants,and for the time being the willow hygro will grow pretty fast,at least in the other tank.I want to fill the whole back with it,and have the sunset hygro in front of that.Then the rotala will fill in the front.I really want some guppy grass though.I heard that stuff grows well,so i would love to try it.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I would send you some red najas if I have enough. I also have some dwarf sag that would look good in the tank. The red najas will get a red hue to it in the proper light, I have it in my shrimp tank and the light isn't that bright.

Some moss would look good on that piece of dw also.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Sure,if you have it to spare.It looks so bare right now,lol.


----------

